# criteria for egg sharing



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Hi, can anyone help?
                                We are hoping to go down the egg sharing route, but am really worried that I wont be eligible because my mum has coeliac, would they consider me? I don't have it (as far as I know and am happy to be tested to make sure). Cant get hold of the egg sharing coordinator at the moment to ask.
Thanks


----------



## hope42011! (Jul 26, 2010)

I think you would still be able to egg share, the clinic would accept you and provide relevant details to matched couples for them to decide if they are happy to use your eggs. I have just done egg share and i test in 6 days   Its been lovely knowing i have given so much hope to another ladie in a similar situation to me, you wont regret it   Good luck with your journey and good on you for sharing your eggs x


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

hope42001,
                    I have since found out (I really should have more patience!!!) that the clinic do accept yeeaahh good news, but I'm sure they mentioned they wouldn't accept a family history of rheumatoid arthritis (think I have memory block at the moment) and my mum thinks she may also have this, so still no further forward. Now will have to wait for the info to come through. 

Good luck with your test in six days    , + must be nice feeling helping someone who needed it. Thank you very much for your reply.

Sending you lots of


----------



## Just a girl (Mar 6, 2008)

Munchkin,
I've just noticed in your ticker that your 35, that is the upper age limit for egg sharing at most clinics so you may be limited time wise. Good luck with it all.   

Hope Good luck for your test in 6 days


----------



## munchkin35 (Jan 21, 2011)

Just an update if u r reading this thread... turns out mum dosnt seam to have rhumatoid arthritis, no syptoms of it + clinic r happy


----------

